
My failed startup: Why it failed and why I’m releasing all the source code - ve55
https://adamfallon.com/2020/07/18/my-failed-start-up/
======
AJRF
Author here - Thanks for posting ve55!

I decided to write this after reflecting on a failed project I created, Ottr
(a local social network).

I think that even though the project is "dead" there is a lot of value that
can be built from its ashes. There are a lot of parts to creating a modern
tech-stack or business that can sometimes a bit hard to see when you are going
through a bunch of tutorials.

I want this code to be helpful to beginners to understand how a full
deployment fits together from the database, through to the API and how that
API can drive client applications.

I am currently writing a little bit on how to deploy this to AWS, how to
install SSL certs and how to improve application performance in prod. I hope
people get some value from it.

------
arhkfp
Really enjoyable read. Thank you for sharing your work, I'll be making use of
it!

